# My poor V and her loose stools



## ardentlysurreal (Jun 15, 2011)

I've had my V for three weeks now and since then I've progressively moved her from Science Diet to Blue Buffalo. She came home with Kennel Cough and what seems to be serious allergy issues since she keeps clearing out her sinuses (a doggy sinus cold?). I took her to the vet to see if the cough cleared up and it seems to of JUST cleared up; but now she has loose stools and she still clears her sinuses two to three times a day. I was told by the vet that giving her yogurt would help bring her stools back to normal, but a friend that's a breeder told me to put her on the "bland diet". What's your experience with a dog that has the runs?


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

I am sorry to hear that you and your pup are going through this. 
We have had issues with Holley's stool since the week after we brought her home. We gave her meds, fed the boiled gound beef and rice diet per the vet for a few day. This seemed to help her but we had to get her back on dog food slowly. Our issue turned out to be fiber responsive colitis that she will always have but I did notice her stool was looser on Blue Buffalo. We switched to Nutro Natural Puppy Lamb and Rice which was recommended by our trainer. She did much better on it. We have just switched her to adult food but did not go Grain Free because we were told by vet as well as person at Pet Food Store that they have seen many loose stools come from that. 
Good luck to you and I hope things get better. 
PS - We don't add yogurt but give GNC Dog Probiotics daily and this helps as well.


----------



## Dubyajay (Apr 9, 2010)

Charlie has loose stool when we dont mix pumpkin in with his food (orijen). Just dont buy the can that is sweetened already.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

We were using pumpkin for a while as well but Holley got bored with it. You can get canned pumpkin. You just need to make sure it isn't the pumpkin pie mix. That was the difference. THey are in the same aisle and usually right next to each other. We also used Metamucil in her water (per vet). She didn't go for that too much. Now we use carrots in her food and she seems to be good with those. We also use sweet potato treats for training since they are fiber as well.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Metamucil lightly sprinkled on kibble soaked in water. 
We always soak the kibble since most types of kibble will expand dramatically (try to soak a few overnight - shocking) and absorb water in the dog's gut.
We never feed dry kibble even to adult dogs. 
The Metamucil will stop the runs and can be phased out after a while. It took a while maybe 3 weeks.

Also, we feed minimum 2-3 meals/day and sightly less than what is printed on package nutrition table because we do give treats for desired behavior as well.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I would discuss a limited ingriedient kibble or grain free with your vet. The aformentioned help with allergies and symptoms associated with it. Good Luck!


----------

